# anybody run trains under the platform?



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

guys, I saw various things on Ebay before with subways. I dont have a subway, but I thought of runnng a Line around the perimeter under the top portion of the layout. I thought of creating sort of a box shell around part of it. Just under the main framing of the layout. thought it might be cool to try this with a bump and go trolley. 

anybody do this before?

Chris


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are lots of multi-layer platforms. A local guy has a whole freight yard under his main table, and there's a loop at the edge you can see running from the side that's the entrance to the yard.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's rather common on larger layouts, especially those with hidden staging yards. Access for servicing is the key, but other than that, the sky's the limit. Uhhh ... the underground is the limit, I guess ...

TJ


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

access should be simple because it will be running along the outer edge. I thought of getting a subway MTH someday, not now, but this is the temporary layout anyway. just playing around with ideas and to do something different. ill be posting more pics later of what design I really come up with. should be fun! 

Chris


----------

